# Canning greens



## peevyhouse

I just canned some mustard and turnip greens. But after canning them I noticed that there was no liquid in the jars. Am I safe to eat these, or do I need to throw them away? I have never canned greens!


----------



## GotGarlic

Hi and welcome to Discuss Cooking [emoji2]

For safe canning results, you must follow recipes developed and approved by the USDA and University extension laboratories. To safely can low-acid vegetables, you need to use a pressure canner. If it's been less than 24 hours since you did this, you can reprocess them correctly and they will be safe. Otherwise, keep them in the fridge and eat them within a week. 

This is the approved recipe and method for canning greens: http://nchfp.uga.edu/how/can_04/spinach_greens.html


----------



## peevyhouse

*already done thiss*



GotGarlic said:


> Hi and welcome to Discuss Cooking [emoji2]
> 
> For safe canning results, you must follow recipes developed and approved by the USDA and University extension laboratories. To safely can low-acid vegetables, you need to use a pressure canner. If it's been less than 24 hours since you did this, you can reprocess them correctly and they will be safe. Otherwise, keep them in the fridge and eat them within a week.
> 
> This is the approved recipe and method for canning greens: National Center for Home Food Preservation | How Do I? Can Vegetables


already done this,,, tell me more


----------



## GotGarlic

peevyhouse said:


> already done this,,, tell me more


What more do you want to know?


----------



## GA Home Cook

The amount of water is not indicative of the safety of the product.  If they were canned under the correct conditions, as GG stated, then they are safe.  Its all about time and temperature.


----------



## Uncle Bob

They (and their pot likker) freeze really well. ~~ However, I don't care for roots that have been frozen...they tend to be mushy.  Fresh roots can be added when they come out of the freezer.  

Fun!


----------

